# Nathan birth story - warning too much information.



## rachelha (Dec 12, 2010)

In response to phoebes post, here is Nathan's birth story.  Do not read if you don't want to here the details.

My planned induction at 39 weeks was moved forward to 38.5 weeks as my insulin needs were starting to drop, my legs were incredibly swollen, and I had had a few high BP readings.

The induction initially took ages to get going.  I was given a pessary (a bit like a tampon) which was left in for 24 hours and given a sweep.  During this time I was kept in the low risk unit but was allowed to wander around the hospital grounds.  Nothing happened at all.

The next stage was up to 3 doses of a gel which was given internally and each dose given 6 hours to work.  Nathan's heart beat was monitored every couple of hours during this time.  Theo stopped with me the 2nd night on a mattress on the floor, as I was getting a bit agitated and had not slept at all the first night.  He helped me up from the mattress at one point (when nothing had still happened) and I had a popping
 feeling and realised my waters had broken.  the midwife did not initially believe my waters had broken as I was not contracting.  She told us to go back to bed and rest as nothing else would happen for a while.  How wrong she was.  I went into full contractions straight away, with them coming every 2 mins.  The midwife again did not believe me.  I was really worried as i was in serious pain and thinking i was in real trouble when the contractions did start.  The midwife from the high risk unit came, 
told me i was contracting, to get the tens machine on asap and moved me to the high risk section.

I had one shot of gas and air but was sick.  The anaesthetist was called to give me a mobile epidural.  I have to admit I was in a bit of a state at this point.  I think I was in a bit of shock as everything was happening so quickly.  I was also in a lot of pain I think the natural pain killing hormones had no chance to build up at all. I was terrified of the epidural going wrong as I was contracting so often I did not know how I would stay still.  The midwife and anaesthetist were brilliant and it was all fine.  

At this point I was still only 4cm dilated.   About 5 hours later I was fully dilated, but Nathan was not moving down the birth canal and was still back to back.  I had an hours break before starting pushing properly.  

After a bit the consultant was called as Nathan was just not budging at all.  I was told they would try forceps and if this did not work a csection.  I was taken to surgery and had all the painkillers topped up.  I had to have a spinal block and diamorphine as the epidural tap had been dislodged.  They tried a fore ceps delivery but he was still not 
moving so I had a csection.  The csection was fine, I was far calmer than I thought I would be. They offered to tell me what was happening during the operation, but I told them I did not want to know.

Once he was delivered he was quickly checked my a paediatrician before being given to Theo.  I held him briefly but to be honest I don't really remember this as I was so drugged up.  I was moved through to the recovery room and we were left with Nathan for a while before I had to be looked at again as I was still bleeding a bit.

We were then moved to the high dependency ward for a night.  Nathan's blood sugar levels were fine so he did not have to go to the ice at all.  I did not manage to breast feed him that night as I was too out of it, but the next day he did feed.  Breast Feeding was v hard initially but he is now 3.5 months and we are still going at it.  I was in hospital for 3 nights after he was born, as we had to stay until he was feeding fine, and I was a bit more mobile. 

Although obviously I am delighted to have a beautiful healthy boy, but i was and still am a bit annoyed with the care I had.  In Edinburgh they do not do growth scans so we had no idea how large Nathan was (9lb,11oz).  Think if this had been known, along with that he was not in the ideal position, things may have been done differently.


Sorry this has turned into a v long post.  Please ask any questions you have, I hope i have not worried any of the pregnant ladies on here.

Rx

Edit: I forgot to say I managed my own insulin etc until I had the epidural then I was put on a sliding scale which the nurses managed perfectly.  I stayed on this until the next morning, (nathan was born at 3pm) then I was back to my normal mdi.


----------



## Steff (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow rach what a story yours and Emmas and kati's story were very from the heart and i bet that was hard for you to write, through all the worries troubles it is so worth it giving birth is one of the most truly amazing things even though going through the labour can be so hard...you must look at Nathen every day and be so proud xxx


----------



## rachelha (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks steffie, I do feel quite emotional now.  That is the second time I have written it, the first was done on theo's work lap top which went back to his work before I posted it.


----------



## Cate (Dec 12, 2010)

Well done Rachel (and Nathan) xxx

It's a bit early still, but have you talked about what would happen care wise if you have another?  I'm just wondering whether they would go ahead with growth scans next time?

Hope you're enjoying being a mummy - are you still posting on BC too?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2010)

Wonderful, and a privilege for me to have shared your journey Rachel  I hope he gets to read this when he grows up and appreciates his mum just that little bit more (well, a lot more actually!)  Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 12, 2010)

Cate said:


> Well done Rachel (and Nathan) xxx
> 
> It's a bit early still, but have you talked about what would happen care wise if you have another?  I'm just wondering whether they would go ahead with growth scans next time?
> 
> Hope you're enjoying being a mummy - are you still posting on BC too?



Cate,

Bizarrely I have already thought about the next one.  I am determined Nathan will not be an only child, and due to my age, I don't feel I can have a long break before the next one.  I just want to finally get my pump sorted before starting all over again.

I think it would have to be straight to a csection next time, which I would not composing about.  They do not like inducing you after a csection, and I think they would rather it was a planned section rather than an emergency one as I also have a foot long scar on my stomach from a previous operation. 

I am not still posting on bc.  I really should do, but it is hard enough keeping up with just one forum at the mo.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 12, 2010)

rachelha said:


> In response to phoebes post, here is Nathan's birth story.  Do not read if you don't want to here the details.
> 
> My planned induction at 39 weeks was moved forward to 38.5 weeks as my insulin needs were starting to drop, my legs were incredibly swollen, and I had had a few high BP readings.
> 
> ...



Wow, as I said on Phoebe's thread, I had no experience of an induction, but what I have seen on TV it can take an awfully long time (didn't know alot about my Tia's birth) but that's another thing.  Good luck to all the lovely mum's to be on the forum.  Sheena


----------



## rachelha (Dec 12, 2010)

Catwoman76 said:


> Wow, as I said on Phoebe's thread, I had no experience of an induction, but what I have seen on TV it can take an awfully long time (didn't know alot about my Tia's birth) but that's another thing.  Good luck to all the lovely mum's to be on the forum.  Sheena



I went into the hospital at 10am on wed and he arrived at 3pm on Friday. It was a long haul but so worth it.  Being a mum is fab!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 12, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I went into the hospital at 10am on wed and he arrived at 3pm on Friday. It was a long haul but so worth it.  Being a mum is fab!



Hi rachelha can I ask how old you are ( if it's not too cheeky) I had Tia when I was 42 1/2, ( well past the sell by date!!!!) Sheena x


----------



## rachelha (Dec 12, 2010)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi rachelha can I ask how old you are ( if it's not too cheeky) I had Tia when I was 42 1/2, ( well past the sell by date!!!!) Sheena x



I am 36, not past it yet, but I only have one ovary, so I think it would probably be better to start trying again sooner rather than later.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 12, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I went into the hospital at 10am on wed and he arrived at 3pm on Friday. It was a long haul but so worth it.  Being a mum is fab!



couldnt agree more hun!! your birth story certainly was eventful  the just started me off with the gel It may sound silly but in the weeks following graces birth I felt rather traumatised dunno if it was the fact that it was unplanned with previous a1c of 8% or the fact that I heard so many diabetic pregnancy horror stories! I remember them saying at 8pm I had to be taken for e c section and i was crying my eyes out getin spinal done ONLY because I was expecting gracie to be malformed or ill or something. 
But she is healthy and perfect...
People who think pregnancy to a diabetic is just the same as everyone else are so wrong, and Rachel I am really really chuffed that I was able to read your pregnancy posts and hear your experience, you did brillantly hun  and now have a lovely little family  

Im so proud of all of us diabetic mummies.... we had to work extra hard for our wee ones but its something that we will never regret or forget 

xxxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow thank you rachel for sharing your story. I always get a bit emotinal when I think of Jessica's birth too but the main thing is that they arrived safely and I feel very lucky to have my little girl when I think back to that day. I hope that you can get the pump soon and wish you luck with plans for your next pregnancy xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting it.

Really is so helpful to me knowing that others have been there before. And that your babies are all wonderful.

My Husband laughed at me last night, because i said i cant wait for the labour.
But i cant, i know it will hurt, and be scary and horrid. But i want to get there and do it, and just have her in my arms.

Its been hard work up until now, i know it wont be easyier, and will be worse if anything but its been forever.

xxx


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Rachel 

Just wanted to say thank-you for your story.  The graphicness helped me to understand a few things I might not have asked otherwise and it's helped me to think about some things I've been avoiding thinking about....

...and it's a lovely happy ending.  Good luck for number two......


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 13, 2010)

...and Phoebe I'm sure it'll be no time at all before we're reading that you have a happy, healthy baby in your arms....


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 13, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> ...and Phoebe I'm sure it'll be no time at all before we're reading that you have a happy, healthy baby in your arms....



Id like to fast forward to that bit, really had enough now. Only 6 weeks to go!! xx


----------

